
Microsoft celebrates IE6 death as Google downranks Chrome - draegtun
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-16408850
======
dajo
"In many ways, corporate computer networks have been locked down since partly
because of the vulnerabilities found in IE6,"

This is the most frustrating aspect of the article. For example, a
surprisingly large proportion of international banks and corporations in the
UK & Ireland still use IE6. For that reason unfortunately, I don't think it's
going to die anytime soon in this part of the world at least.

~~~
dpark
This came up last time. I personally do not believe the claims that tons of
corporations use IE6, at least in the western world.

<http://www.ie6countdown.com/>

1.4% usage in the UK. Either there aren't actually many corporations using IE6
there, or their employees don't actually use IE6 for anything except internal
sites (in which case to the rest of the world, they don't exist as IE6 users).

------
bsphil
Couldn't come soon enough. IE8 is the new IE6 though with all the people still
on Windows XP...

